# Any SageTV users here who also have a TiVo Stream?



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wondering if the SageTV Miniclient runs ok on a Stream, assuming Stream can grab all apps available in the Android Play Store...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tvmaster2 said:


> Wondering if the SageTV Miniclient runs ok on a Stream, assuming Stream can grab all apps available in the Android Play Store...


The TiVo Stream 4K does have access to all apps in the Google Play Store that are specifically intended for Android TV but not apps intended for Android mobile. If there's a Sage TV Miniclient app that can be installed on the Nvidia Shield TV, it should be available for the TiVo Stream 4K as well.

That said, be aware that a new firmware update for the TS4K just broke its ability to play back OTA TV (MPEG-2 TS files). If an app does the decoding internally, via software, then that's not a problem. But if an app depends on the TS4K to do hardware decoding for OTA TV, then it won't work right now after the latest update. Hopefully that gets fixed soon.

Maybe someone with firsthand experience with SageTV on the TS4K can respond but given how niche Sage TV is, you may be waiting awhile. You can buy a TS4K now from Amazon for $50 and they are pretty easy to deal with for returns if it didn't work out for you.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok, thanks. Yes, SageTV Miniclient works on The Shield, so it’s probably worth a go, especially if returns are not difficult. Looks like I’ll be the guinea pig, since nobody in the Sage forums has confirmed TS4K ownership either.


----------

